# Cerinthus



## K urgess

Discussion thread for Cerinthus. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## jim brindley

was ab on cerinthus sailed round from liverpool to london loaded half cargo of scotch then to kingstone to fill up with rum.then to west coast of the states . was a trip ill never forget .a crew of scousers all that booze aboard a mate who only sailed on the mary .many tales about that trip .many tales to tell .now im 80 i still smile to my self the old girle says why you smiling i say i forget. cheers marconi old sinner jim


----------

